# Finally a successful Kidding!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Well ,Cinnamon gave us a darling little Doe yesterday during a hail storm!LOL
Here is Sugar(thought it would be cute since mom is cinnamon)
P.S. Sorry for the mess in the pic ,baby stepped in it right as she was laying down , mom got a little "runny" this morning. I think my husband treated her to too much molasses water last night.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeah ,She has wattles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aaaww!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very Cute! I like sugar that is a good name.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! She's certainly an adorable lil' girl...and wattles add character!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ADORABLE!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She looks so much like the one we had 2 days ago! I haven't thought of a name yet, but here are a couple of pics of little 'no-name' Long distance twins!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Whoa, Its Sugars Twin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: I cant believe that because I went out there today and she is much darker than I thought. Hey and she was also born 2 days ago..... FREAKY.LOL Why you gotta be stealin' my baby's looks? :ROFL:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is sooo pretty! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love her...


----------

